# windows cursor going crazy



## theguy22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey, so i have this problem on my laptop where the cursor/mouse will go crazy and start moving around quickly, clicking/right-clicking things. it happens when i just turn on my laptop or when i turn it on after it being on sleep. 

what ive been doing it stop it is either closing my screen to sleep it, then turning it back on or locking the touchpad for like 20 minutes then unlocking it and it seems to stop. 

id appreciate it if anyone knows how i can fix this issue. preferably a solution that doesnt involve restoring it or whatever. thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

you may have a stuck key on the keyboard. 
What is the make and model# for your laptop? 
Go to the computer manufacturers support/download drivers site type in your make and model# and download the *Trackpad* driver for your model.


----------



## theguy22 (Oct 31, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> you may have a stuck key on the keyboard.
> What is the make and model# for your laptop?
> Go to the computer manufacturers support/download drivers site type in your make and model# and download the *Trackpad* driver for your model.


i dont see any trackpad drivers listed for my laptop (acer aspire v5-531)
there is a touchpad driver though, if that's what you meant?


----------



## theguy22 (Oct 31, 2014)

nvm trackpad/touchpad are the same thing i guess, just never heard someone call it that sorry lol


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

This is a common problem on laptops older than 5 yrs. of age. If Spunk's suggestion of driver reinstall doesn't work, *I suggest you BACKUP ALL OF YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION TO EXTERNAL MEDIA IF YOU HAVEN'T DONE SO BEFORE PROCEEDING FURTHER!! *

You can attempt to do a *"driver rollback"* on the Touchpad driver. If that fails you'll need to try a *SYSTEM RESTORE*.

If that fails, you'll need to do a complete *WINDOWS RESET or WINDOWS REINSTALLATION* from *FACTORY RECOVERY DISCS*, or* HIDDEN FACTORY BUILT-IN RECOVERY PARTITION ON YOUR LAPTOP'S HARD DRIVE*. This can often be accessed through WindowsRE via boot disc or the keyboard menu; such as *<F10> or <F12> keys*. You'll need to go to *ACER support site* and download your user's manual in PDF format to look up the exact WindowsRE access key from the manual. You'll also need to have a recent version of Adobe Reader v10 or better to view the manual on your computer. :wink:

If *WINDOWS RESET fails*, you most likely have a failed Touchpad and it would need to be replaced.  You Touchpads are inexpensive usually under $20 US. If you replace yourself you'll have to disassemble the laptop in order to do so. If you have no experience in doing this, or you don't have an Extended Warranty for 3 yrs. on that laptop, you should consider taking it to your local licensed Computer Repair Shop and have them replace for you. This is typically an under $100 US repair; 2-3 times that cost if you are outside the US.:nonono:

Even if you go through all of this and replace the Touchpad, sometimes it still will not work if there are other failed components in this laptop such as RAM sticks, Hard Drive, Motherboard/CPU/GPU, etc. :facepalm: All of these can also cause this problem. I would try the *SYSTEM RESTORE and WINDOWS RESET* first; as they are the easiest. If you decide to try and narrow it down further, you'll have to post back for more detailed testing instructions. This problem can easily take weeks or months to resolve on your own. 

Good luck to you,
*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------

